
Apple to Resellers, No iPhones for you - yvesrn
http://iphonecto.com/2009/01/25/apple-to-resellers-no-iphones-for-you/
======
brk
This link goes to a non-story, which links to the actual content here:

<http://www.crn.com/software/212902077>

